# Are some passengers just looking to ruin your rating



## PROJ3CTALPH4 (Jan 3, 2018)

I feel I do my best to make uber the best experience possible for every little passenger I pick up. I mean hey they needed the ride so I mean you'd think they would be a little appreciative. So I want to ask. I got a 4.94 again. After finally being up to 4.97. What I want to ask is do some passengers just want to rate low because like all customers, Some just suck at life. I'm asking because I literally can't recall ever having a problem with any of my good old little passengers I love to have ruining my personal car. Is it perhaps the night time that makes ratings go down because it always seems when I do nights is prime time to get a nice low star rating. Im just really curious. Like if there was a problem and i told them to go to hell then i could very well expect a nice 1 star. The problem is I don't see where I ever did a 1 star rating. My car is clean. I drive safe. Never got in an accident in my life. Never got a ticket. So what gives with these passengers. Perhaps since I'm in ny they just love being aholes? I guess I'm just confused. I mean if I will get a 1 star is there anything to look out for? I rather know if it will be a 1 star drive. That way I can just not give a f and throw my nice fake uber happy self out the window along with the passenger.


----------



## CvilleUber (Aug 29, 2016)

Uber's rating scheme is set up to fail you. Four out of five stars is considered "great" in every other application (3 is good). Five out of five would be awesome/excellent/over-the-top. Unless you do the math - over the past 500 rides, I wouldn't be positive you even got a one-star... a four star does damage, too.

Bigger question - your rating doesn't mean a damned thing - as long as you're able to drive (>4.6) - it's not like you get paid more for a higher rating or get more/better passengers.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

As you do more rides you'll realize some people just suck. I have gotten 4 star ratings from pax after a great ride. I don't know if they meant to give me less than perfect or they thought "hey 4 is still pretty good". I get worse ratings from poorer people, frankly. I have a 4.93 or 4.94 now. One 3 star a few 4 stars.

I am polite and have a clean, large vehicle, and I've never once said anything that made me think after "oops, that's going to cost me", so haters just gonna hate.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Some riders are just asses, but a more common problem is that riders equate Uber's 5-star system with similar systems for hotels and restaurants. A 5-star resort or restaurant is legendary, 4-stars is very deluxe.

Uber is trying to improve that by asking riders to explain what was wrong with a ride if they give less than 5 stars. It was supposed to be rolled out nationwide by the end of December...but they didn't say WHAT YEAR! Four stars will be: "Ride was okay, but there was an issue." Hopefully that will help.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Yep, same effect with lyft...Pax like to knock you down when they see the five 5 star....I had a month straight where it jumbled between 5 and 4.9...current 4.93 since November


----------



## rickasmith98 (Sep 26, 2016)

It is frustrating and as much as we have to understand that a certain percentage of riders are going to only be happy giving us low ratings and seeimg us fail, it doesn't make liking it any easier. Always tip and give 5-stars as a rider until this past weekend. For new year's eve, was up in Philly and one of my Lyft drivers had a Toyota Corolla and although I am 6'4" and prefer a larger vehicle, understand that the corolla is a great car to drive rideshare with because of the low cost. The driver had his seat so far reclined (estimate he was about 5'6" at best). You could tell he was a short guy and very young. His desire to drive in that mode where you can't even reach the steering wheel and you're head is way back past the pillar post between the front and back seats (what do you call this method of driving anyway), caused me to have to lay my legs across in the pax side of the car in my buddy's space. He also answered his personal phone several times and he wasn't talkative. I'll never rate someone lower cause of not being chatty because I could care less about that. But me being physically uncomfortable just for something so silly annoyed me to no end. 

Because two popular roads were blocked off I guess in preparation of the new year's parade, traffic was having to take the next two roads with a left turn. He got in that traffic rather than going down a few extra blocks and circling back. Hell I drive in podunk NC and I know to do that. Had him end the trip and we walked. Gave him 3-stars. Then i wanted to analyze it to see if I was unfair.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

PROJ3CTALPH4 said:


> I feel I do my best to make uber the best experience possible for every little passenger I pick up. I mean hey they needed the ride so I mean you'd think they would be a little appreciative. So I want to ask. I got a 4.94 again. After finally being up to 4.97. What I want to ask is do some passengers just want to rate low because like all customers, Some just suck at life. I'm asking because I literally can't recall ever having a problem with any of my good old little passengers I love to have ruining my personal car. Is it perhaps the night time that makes ratings go down because it always seems when I do nights is prime time to get a nice low star rating. Im just really curious. Like if there was a problem and i told them to go to hell then i could very well expect a nice 1 star. The problem is I don't see where I ever did a 1 star rating. My car is clean. I drive safe. Never got in an accident in my life. Never got a ticket. So what gives with these passengers. Perhaps since I'm in ny they just love being aholes? I guess I'm just confused. I mean if I will get a 1 star is there anything to look out for? I rather know if it will be a 1 star drive. That way I can just not give a f and throw my nice fake uber happy self out the window along with the passenger.


I have been driving for a year..I've never gotten 2 or 1 starred...but approximately 4 people out of over 500 decided to ding me. Two of them were horrible asian women....I actually ignore pings from asians now..It's not worth the risk. I also avoid areas that have younger people if I can help it. I once picked up a 20 year old from his work. The trip to his car was one mile..It was a perfect trip, super friendly sat in the front..shook my hand goodbye..promised a 5 star rating..then turned around and 3 starred me just to be a punk. It took a lot for me not to confront him about it, since I knew where he worked. Drivers on this board gave me crap for being so mad about it...But their advice was good..Just keep giving good service and everything will be ok, eventually those handful of jerk's ratings will fall off. It happens to all of us.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

The other thing Uber is supposedly doing with ratings is ignoring the ratings of pax who *give* a high percentage of low ratings. They can still have their little temper tantrum, but it doesn't count against the driver. I have no idea how we would ever be able to verify that, but that's what Uber says.


----------



## RedANT (Aug 9, 2016)

O-Side Uber said:


> I actually ignore pings from asians now..It's not worth the risk.


**** you very much. Racist much, asshole?

Sincerely,

An asian Oceanside homeowner


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

RedANT said:


> &%[email protected]!* you very much. Racist much, asshole?
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> An asian Oceanside homeowner


I don't pick up asians anymore because the 4 seperate times I did, the women were so shockingly disrespectful to me..plus they all 4 dinged my rating. So those 4 asians ruined it for your whole race. Since taking that extreme precaution, I only get 5 star ratings now.....PS Don't order a white 2016 Nissan Rogue...because I ain't coming to get ya.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

First thing about ratings. Is stop giving a shit about them. Your personality is a good match for ride-share when it is at that level. Volume of rides will negate those 1 stars. Also start rating passengers like they deserve to be rated. Don't be afraid to one star a deserving passenger.


----------



## RedANT (Aug 9, 2016)

O-Side Uber said:


> I don't pick up asians anymore because the 4 seperate times I did, the women were so shockingly disrespectful to me..plus they all 4 dinged my rating. So those 4 asians ruined it for your whole race. Since taking that extreme precaution, I only get 5 star ratings now.....PS Don't order a white 2016 Nissan Rogue...because I ain't coming to get ya.


Blaming women for your shitty ratings is only an excuse for the (probable) shit service that you're providing. Your attitude towards me for not being the right race/sex bear testament to that likelihood.


----------



## PROJ3CTALPH4 (Jan 3, 2018)

O-Side Uber said:


> I don't pick up asians anymore because the 4 seperate times I did, the women were so shockingly disrespectful to me..plus they all 4 dinged my rating. So those 4 asians ruined it for your whole race. Since taking that extreme precaution, I only get 5 star ratings now.....PS Don't order a white 2016 Nissan Rogue...because I ain't coming to get ya.


The ironic thing is my last ride was Asian. I followed the route and she proceeded to repeat the directions to me like seconds before I turned. But I also had an even more rotten Indian guy before. I think the pakis are my worst passengers so far. They just love giving attitude. So I suppose those last 2 rides I had it was either the Asian or the paki. Honestly I don't mind Asian pax. They don't really care usually. Minus never tipping. But all together tipping is a crushed dream I learned fast driving for jewber


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

PROJ3CTALPH4 said:


> I feel I do my best to make uber the best experience possible for every little passenger I pick up. I mean hey they needed the ride so I mean you'd think they would be a little appreciative. So I want to ask. I got a 4.94 again. After finally being up to 4.97. What I want to ask is do some passengers just want to rate low because like all customers, Some just suck at life. I'm asking because I literally can't recall ever having a problem with any of my good old little passengers I love to have ruining my personal car. Is it perhaps the night time that makes ratings go down because it always seems when I do nights is prime time to get a nice low star rating. Im just really curious. Like if there was a problem and i told them to go to hell then i could very well expect a nice 1 star. The problem is I don't see where I ever did a 1 star rating. My car is clean. I drive safe. Never got in an accident in my life. Never got a ticket. So what gives with these passengers. Perhaps since I'm in ny they just love being aholes? I guess I'm just confused. I mean if I will get a 1 star is there anything to look out for? I rather know if it will be a 1 star drive. That way I can just not give a f and throw my nice fake uber happy self out the window along with the passenger.


Pax holes with chips on their shoulders.


----------



## Big Wig !!! (Sep 16, 2016)

PAX are backstabbers


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

RedANT said:


> Blaming women for your shitty ratings is only an excuse for the (probable) shit service that you're providing. Your attitude towards me for not being the right race/sex bear testament to that likelihood.


I don't have a beef with asian people in general ...it's just MY experience with them as PAX for Uber in San Diego, CA...They can cost me my job..It's not worth it. I will gladly drive black people, latinos etc... I'm not a racist. I haven't called you any names or anything...I really wish they had not treated me like a servant...but they did!!! My rating is 4.96...People love me and I do a great job..


----------



## jiglum (Aug 29, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> Yep, same effect with lyft...Pax like to knock you down when they see the five 5 star....I had a month straight where it jumbled between 5 and 4.9...current 4.93 since November


I think it is worse with Lyft. Uber at least (supposedly) throws out the reviews from compulsive bad reviewers and the 500 trip average along with asking for a reason for a below 5 star review is very helpful. I no longer run Lyft in some neighborhoods or at bar time anymore unless it's a lucrative power zone (and no 10-20% doesnt qualify...lol) Plenty of Uber business here anyway and 2 morons in one night can destroy your rating on Lyft.


----------



## Jonathan32836 (Jan 4, 2018)

If a passenger wants to be an a**hole they can (even though they shouldn't be). I've had one really bad experience with a driver who was incredibly rude. I was going to the airport, so we had a lot of luggage. Instead of picking us up at our location, he told us to walk 2 blocks because he said he missed the turn and it would take a lot in traffic to have to circle back to us. I told him it's okay we can wait because we have a lot of luggage and he was very rude and said basically told us if we want a ride, we come to him. We didn't want to wait another 10 minutes or whatever for another Uber because we needed to get to the airport, so we went to him. He was very rude still. He opened the trunk while sitting in the front seat. He had no intention to help us. In the car I asked how are you and he said FINE. When we got to the airport, he once again didn't even offer to help with the luggage and I said have a good day and he just drove off. 

If he had just been somewhat apologetic and friendly during the ride, it would have been okay, but missing the turn and then making us walk to him and then giving us attitude during pickup, duration and drop off, led me to leaving him a 1 star review and emailed Uber saying how he made us walk a couple blocks despite telling him we have luggage and just how rude he was and they gave us a full refund. I thought this was great customer service from Uber, but then I also thought, geez what if there is just an a**hole wanting to abuse the system for free rides or at least a free ride every now and then.

Are drivers able to respond when a customer gives a really bad rating and/or requests a refund?


----------



## Chris Verdi (Nov 7, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> Yep, same effect with lyft...Pax like to knock you down when they see the five 5 star....I had a month straight where it jumbled between 5 and 4.9...current 4.93 since November


Flat out lie

Ha


Jonathan32836 said:


> If a passenger wants to be an a**hole they can (even though they shouldn't be). I've had one really bad experience with a driver who was incredibly rude. I was going to the airport, so we had a lot of luggage. Instead of picking us up at our location, he told us to walk 2 blocks because he said he missed the turn and it would take a lot in traffic to have to circle back to us. I told him it's okay we can wait because we have a lot of luggage and he was very rude and said basically told us if we want a ride, we come to him. We didn't want to wait another 10 minutes or whatever for another Uber because we needed to get to the airport, so we went to him. He was very rude still. He opened the trunk while sitting in the front seat. He had no intention to help us. In the car I asked how are you and he said FINE. When we got to the airport, he once again didn't even offer to help with the luggage and I said have a good day and he just drove off.
> 
> If he had just been somewhat apologetic and friendly during the ride, it would have been okay, but missing the turn and then making us walk to him and then giving us attitude during pickup, duration and drop off, led me to leaving him a 1 star review and emailed Uber saying how he made us walk a couple blocks despite telling him we have luggage and just how rude he was and they gave us a full refund. I thought this was great customer service from Uber, but then I also thought, geez what if there is just an a**hole wanting to abuse the system for free rides or at least a free ride every now and then.
> 
> Are drivers able to respond when a customer gives a really bad rating and/or requests a refund?


Hahaha . Hahahahaha. Lol get real.


----------



## CvilleUber (Aug 29, 2016)

Jonathan32836 said:


> If he had just been somewhat apologetic and friendly during the ride, it would have been okay, but missing the turn and then making us walk to him and then giving us attitude during pickup, duration and drop off, led me to leaving him a 1 star review and emailed Uber saying how he made us walk a couple blocks despite telling him we have luggage and just how rude he was and they gave us a full refund. I thought this was great customer service from Uber, but then I also thought, geez what if there is just an a**hole wanting to abuse the system for free rides or at least a free ride every now and then.
> 
> Are drivers able to respond when a customer gives a really bad rating and/or requests a refund?


I stopped helping people with luggage a year ago... I never, ever, received one penny for helping load, or unload things from my car. Now, making you walk two blocks - that's a bit far, but I certainly have made people walk a block if there was no safe (or legal) place to pull over.


----------



## Jonathan32836 (Jan 4, 2018)

CvilleUber said:


> I stopped helping people with luggage a year ago... I never, ever, received one penny for helping load, or unload things from my car. Now, making you walk two blocks - that's a bit far, but I certainly have made people walk a block if there was no safe (or legal) place to pull over.


I don't expect drivers to help with luggage and when they offer I always say no problem I got it. Sometimes they just get up and do it, which I then give a nice tip. However, I don't expect it. However, I thought this driver would have been friendly or helped with the luggage since he made the wrong turn and instead of being picked up at our hotel, we now had to lug 4 rollers two blocks in an urban city and to not even get a I'm sorry about that, it just would have taken a really long time to circle back, so how is your day going whatever, it would have been no big deal. The fact he was silent and I ended up being the one to ask how his day was just to be shot back at with a FINE made me go from annoyed to okay let it go to angry. I didn't show it and even tried to end the ride nicely, to which he just drove off, what a prick lol. That was the first and only time I've given anything but a 5 star. I was just surprised that Uber refunded me the fare. I just wanted Uber to be aware of the rudeness.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Chris Verdi said:


> Flat out lie
> 
> Ha
> 
> Hahaha . Hahahahaha. Lol get real.


What's a lie?


----------



## Chris Verdi (Nov 7, 2017)

Jonathan32836 said:


> I don't expect drivers to help with luggage and when they offer I always say no problem I got it. Sometimes they just get up and do it, which I then give a nice tip. However, I don't expect it. However, I thought this driver would have been friendly or helped with the luggage since he made the wrong turn and instead of being picked up at our hotel, we now had to lug 4 rollers two blocks in an urban city and to not even get a I'm sorry about that, it just would have taken a really long time to circle back, so how is your day going whatever, it would have been no big deal. The fact he was silent and I ended up being the one to ask how his day was just to be shot back at with a FINE made me go from annoyed to okay let it go to angry. I didn't show it and even tried to end the ride nicely, to which he just drove off, what a prick lol. That was the first and only time I've given anything but a 5 star. I was just surprised that Uber refunded me the fare. I just wanted Uber to be aware of the rudeness.


You get what you pay for . Now move along cheap o


----------



## Jonathan32836 (Jan 4, 2018)

Chris Verdi said:


> You get what you pay for . Now move along cheap o


LOL, if you want to play that game, passengers can just give horrible ratings... get you banned from drivng for Uber. It will be a sad day when ride sharing turns into the taxi industry where they give crap service and expect a fat tip at the end of it. Talking about entitled millennials, it sounds like some drivers feel they are entitled to tips for doing nothing but driving them from point a to b. That's what the fare is for... a tip is for good service. Keep it up man! Luckily, most drivers I have are friendly people, but like I said, if it starts turning into the taxi industry, I'll be sure to be extra harsh if I'm being rated in the same manner. Simply driving me from point A to B isn't enough for 5 stars, just like you are saying, simply showing up at the pickup zone on time and not damaging the car isn't enough for 5 stars, likewise... two can play that game and we know which side will win. Best of luck to you nut job lol I hope someone keys your car when they leave.


----------



## HighRollinG (Aug 13, 2017)

Drivers should be happy for pax like me that eliminates your competition. I hand out 1 or 2 stars most rides. Enough like me and the a to B drivers will get picked off.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> so haters just gonna hate.


True that. There are paxholes who will 1-star you just because they're power tripping. What these power trippers don't realize is that they lessen the availability of drivers when they go to summons another ride on a later date, because Uber will not rematch a pax with that driver if that pax indicated that something was bad via a low rating. Within time, the pax can't figure out why the nearest available driver is now 30 or 40 minutes away! 
Know this - you basically have to suck ass the first 100 ratings to try your best to get 5 star ratings. After that, you can be mediocre knowing that if you do get a 1-star rating, it's not enough to harm your average score because you've got enough ride history built up. Know this also -- if you work a relatively busy area where there are a substantial number of drivers, yet you get a ping that is many miles away, that is probably a paxhole searching the universe for his next victim.... ignore the request and soldier on!


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

O-Side Uber said:


> I have been driving for a year..I've never gotten 2 or 1 starred...but approximately 4 people out of over 500 decided to ding me. Two of them were horrible asian women....I actually ignore pings from asians now..It's not worth the risk. I also avoid areas that have younger people if I can help it. I once picked up a 20 year old from his work. The trip to his car was one mile..It was a perfect trip, super friendly sat in the front..shook my hand goodbye..promised a 5 star rating..then turned around and 3 starred me just to be a punk. It took a lot for me not to confront him about it, since I knew where he worked. Drivers on this board gave me crap for being so mad about it...But their advice was good..Just keep giving good service and everything will be ok, eventually those handful of jerk's ratings will fall off. It happens to all of us.


How on earth do you know which pings are from asians? Whatever super powers you have, I want some!!


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Jonathan32836 said:


> LOL, if you want to play that game, passengers can just give horrible ratings... get you banned from drivng for Uber. It will be a sad day when ride sharing turns into the taxi industry where they give crap service and expect a fat tip at the end of it. Talking about entitled millennials, it sounds like some drivers feel they are entitled to tips for doing nothing but driving them from point a to b. That's what the fare is for... a tip is for good service. Keep it up man! Luckily, most drivers I have are friendly people, but like I said, if it starts turning into the taxi industry, I'll be sure to be extra harsh if I'm being rated in the same manner. Simply driving me from point A to B isn't enough for 5 stars, just like you are saying, simply showing up at the pickup zone on time and not damaging the car isn't enough for 5 stars, likewise... two can play that game and we know which side will win. Best of luck to you nut job lol I hope someone keys your car when they leave.


I agree your driver was a total shitheel- I'd give him 1-star also.

As a driver, what infuriates me is when situations like he following occur:

I arrived at a hotel pickup location, pax was 2 minutes later than the 5-minute cancellation time but I was being nice and waited the 2 extra minutes. No apology when she got in the car, nothing. She had about four big boxes that I helped load into the car, she didn't thank me once. I got her to her destination 5 minutes sooner than the app predicted by taking surface streets and "secret " back routes that I know from living in Los Angeles for 20 years, I was engaging during the ride and I asked her about her trip, her job, she was completely unpleasant the entire time so I stopped trying eventually.

When we got to her drop off location, I pulled as close as I could to the entrance of the building, and she literally refused to get out of the car until I pulled up into a completely illegal spot which, in downtown LA, will get you a ticket immediately if the wrong Cop sees you. I helped her unload the boxes and asked if I could load them up on the sidewalk for her (since there was no way I was going to keep my open car running in downtown LA and walk all the way into the building to carry her crap in for her since she didn't even thank me for doing anything the first time). She said (in the most rude, obnoxious tone) "Can't you just WAIT ONE MINUTE while I bring them in one by one if you're not going to help me carry them in??!!" - i'm not joking, she actually had the nerve to complain that I was "only" helping her unload them, and not carry them into a building while my car sat there, all doors open and running in the middle of downtown Los Angeles. I literally sat there and handed each box over to her and she then walked into the building and put them down and then walked back out, took the next box from me, repeat four times until we were done. She then turns around, not a single "thank you" or "have a nice day" or "thanks for all the help" or "thanks for the smooth ride Through rush hour traffic" or "thanks for getting me here earlier than the app said it would take", not a single word, she just turned on her heels and walked away. THEN - THEN!! - I get back into my car, rate her two stars for "attitude", "lateness" (remember - she was two full minutes past the cancellation fee time, Meaning seven minutes later than she should have been!) and then I go back to my app to look at my star rating and the ***** gave me three stars, after everything I did for her. THREE ****ING STARS AND ZERO TIP!! the Reason I know 100% it was her is because it was my only three-star rating, and I had looked at my rating immediately before taking the trip, it was my first trip in 2 days and I have never gotten a three-star rating in the 1000+ trips I've done.

So let's go through this again: not only did she make me wait and not thank me, she didn't thank me for helping load or unload her 4 heavy boxes or or thank me for waiting for her while she carried her boxes into the building individually after I handed each one to her, she insisted I park illegally for HER convenience and refused to budge out of my car until I did so, she didn't tip (which any semi-decent person would have done), she didn't thank me at the end of the trip or even acknowledge me before spinning around on her heels and walking away, and then she gave me my one and only 3- star rating. I seriously wanted to turn around and go into that building and blow her effing brains out of her head. I hate her with such a passion. She is clearly a miserable lonely person, but I honestly wish for horrible things to happen to her every single day. I should have cancelled that ride the minute it hit the 5-minute mark, that was my first mistake.

Anyway, it's trips like this that make me despise pax. She was about 26-27 and incredibly entitled and had no manners whatsoever. Another parent failure - and I guarantee she is going to piss off the wrong person some day and I just wish I could witness what transpires when she does.

After this occurred, I swore I would never ever ever help another person load or unload anything from my car. Of course, I've broken that promise to myself and each time I regret it because I have yet to be tipped by someone who I help with bags. It's absolutely astounding that passengers think it's OK not to tip after a driver helps load and unload their shit from their car. I can't imagine not tipping in that scenario. What the hell happen to being taught manners? Seriously, I'm asking because I want to understand why SO MANY pax are devoid of any etiquette of any kind. It's mind blowing, truly.


----------

